# Forum Upgrade



## NO (Apr 23, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Done ?


Nice, looks good.


----------



## Yak (Apr 23, 2016)

So it's done. Will have to get used to this new look.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Thank you so much, it's a great move indeed to upgrade the forum system here *

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blue Snow (Apr 23, 2016)

Looking good!  I'm just glad we finally have a like/dislike/etc. system. (Hope this is the appropriate thread, and not just for reporting issues.) I miss seeing how many peeps are viewing threads, though.

Edit: I'm sure lots of ppl are appreciating that _disable current activity_ option too.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks real good.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

Is it possible to let us know who is present in X thread? 
like the members/visitors?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow left the forum for a few hours and total chaos ensues. 

Gonna take some getting use to.  I've had the orange skin longer than my avatar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 23, 2016)

Not sure what to think.  Definitely more modern looking.  It's gonna take a while to get used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 23, 2016)

Some wild times we be livin in 

miss my orange skin but this dark version isn't bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah me too about the orange skin...

Hopefully the things that are missing and are broken get fixed soon.


----------



## Felt (Apr 23, 2016)

Skins are being worked on and we should have more (hopefully including classics) in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2016)

So I guess we won't have the option "who is currently viewing this thread" option anymore. Can it be added? I don't know coding past html and flash.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 23, 2016)

My day has not been soured...so good going people?


----------



## Kishido (Apr 23, 2016)

Well vbulletin 4.0 but still better. Awesome


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> So I guess we won't have the option "who is currently viewing this thread" option anymore. Can it be added? I don't know coding past html and flash.


Would require an addon, probably not a high priority right now


----------



## Spica (Apr 23, 2016)

I actually am liking it. It will take some time getting used to but it's a nice change. Hoping for more skins soon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2016)

Not so crazy about the new look. 

Can I go back to the look I was using before? It was all retro and what not.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gunna Wynn (Apr 23, 2016)

About time you guise made the upgrade. Finally the text and margins scale properly to window size.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2016)

i was worried that the update was going to suck but its actually good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

Was the new Layout even required? this is just confusing and the old one worked like a charm.

Could someone help explain to me how was this an upgrade?
thank you for your time, please fill me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Was the new Layout even required? this is just confusing and the old one worked like a charm.
> 
> Could someone help explain to me how was this an upgrade?
> thank you for your time, please fill me in.


It's not just about the layout. It's an entirely different forum software.

After we get past the early issues, the forum should run better overall. 
VBulletin was a sinking ship full of holes, a lot of shit simply didn't work anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Was the new Layout even required? this is just confusing and the old one worked like a charm.
> 
> Could someone help explain to me how was this an upgrade?
> thank you for your time, please fill me in.



We now have mobile support. If you're on a phone internet connection rather than Wi-Fi, this should consume less bandwidth to load. Also you don't have to manually enlarge the text to make it readable.


----------



## Soca (Apr 23, 2016)

yep. The search engine for example was pretty much burnt down.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

Zaru said:


> It's not just about the layout. It's an entirely different forum software.
> 
> After we get past the early issues, the forum should run better overall.
> VBulletin was a sinking ship full of holes, a lot of shit simply didn't work anymore.


But it DID work. This layout has way less options and it's way more awkward.
Look I know I have no authority here but this is just my 2cents. Was the new layout reall necesary? Which options didnt work that where so essential that they ended up being enough of an excuse to change to this new software?
*IMHO *This new layout sucks - I dont know if it's cause I havent gotten used to or- because it doesnt have the same options that Vbulletin had and basically works different BUT I just dont like it.

Also why was Vbulletin a sinking ship?

A lot of posts where deleted as well didnt they?



mr_shadow said:


> We now have mobile support. If you're on a phone internet connection rather than Wi-Fi, this should consume less bandwidth to load. Also you don't have to manually enlarge the text to make it readable.


Why would you check this from a phone and not just a computer?

Also yes the search engine was crap but still that was that the only reason this got changed? Wouldnt a new version of vbulletin do the charm?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah, so this is the forum upgrade that other mods warned about?

I see now. Hopefully there's some kind of function for old skins lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2016)

i like that we can see all the reps and the amount the have given to you.


----------



## Gunna Wynn (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> *Why would you check this from a phone and not just a computer?*
> 
> Also yes the search engine was crap but still that was that the only reason this got changed? Wouldnt a new version of vbulletin do the charm?



Some people like me like viewing narutoforums on the shitter.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Apr 23, 2016)

This is much better than the old forum design.  Now we can give likes, funnies, and info points.  Are there also going to be trophies awarded according to the amount of positive symbols awarded like on GCF?  I like how you can also disagree with someone instead of disliking them and lowering their rep or positive points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> But it DID work. This layout has way less options and it's way more awkward.
> Look I know I have no authority here but this is just my 2cents. Was the new layout reall necesary? Which options didnt work that where so essential that they ended up being enough of an excuse to change to this new software?
> *IMHO *This new layout sucks - I dont know if it's cause I havent gotten used to or- because it doesnt have the same options that Vbulletin had and basically works different BUT I just dont like it.
> 
> ...



It was absolutely necessary, Vbulletin was not working properly and was getting into worse shape. Search engine would randomly not work, quick reply would error out, performing mod actions would do different things(editing a post may duplicate it), people not being able to log in, along side various security issue's that we couldn't do anything about. It was getting worse by the day.

We have been using a old version of vbulliten that hadn't seen any proper support in 8 years, Xenoforo is made by the group of people that did vbulliten and is regularly supported. We have alot more options at our fingertips then we ever did with the previous software.

Posts weren't deleted, they simple didn't carry over for the last 24 hours, this is the result of MBxx not closing down the site when he transferred the posts. It was either make it so no one could post, or all posts made wouldn't carry over, not a hard decision(the one that doesn't involve shutting down the site).

Some people can't be at their computer 24/7, they maybe at work(nf might be blocked by company firewall), they might be on a bus ride or at a friends house. Having proper mobile support is crucial.

New versions of vbullentin are trash, VB4 isn't that bad but its in the same boat as the version we were using as its no long supported, switching to it only extends the inevitable, making the jump to xenoforo now gives us more options to do in the future.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 23, 2016)

Fuck yeah, free 200x200 avvys.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 23, 2016)

[$rHg{ W3R d0 1 g0 T0 g37  [mM1} r3q!r3d Upgr4d'''' {§r4hg6«9


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

Gunna Wynn said:


> Some people like me like viewing narutoforums on the shitter.


I use the laptop

Anyways how do you even activate the emoticons now? I cant see the screen for them now, this is dreadful!



Xiammes said:


> It was absolutely necessary, Vbulletin was not working properly and was getting into worse shape. Search engine would randomly not work, quick reply would error out, performing mod actions would do different things(editing a post may duplicate it), people not being able to log in, along side various security issue's that we couldn't do anything about. It was getting worse by the day.
> 
> We have been using a old version of vbulliten that hadn't seen any proper support in 8 years, Xenoforo is made by the group of people that did vbulliten and is regularly supported. We have alot more options at our fingertips then we ever did with the previous software.
> 
> ...




I see now, now this is far more clear. So the VBulletin was completely abandoned by it's support? This IS very sad. Also the having bigger Avatars it's pretty cool Thought.
Still I feel like you guys should had an announcement, this caught me completely offguard like suprise buttsex from spy on TF2.


It's kind of wierd thought, I never had any of those problems "except sometimes not wanting to load but that was very rarely" and the search engine.
I just hope this wasnt done to accomodate just a handful of people that like to use fucking 1st world BS to browse the forum all the time, altought I cant really blame them that much thought.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Still I feel like you guys should had an announcement, this caught me completely offguard like suprise buttsex from spy on TF2.



Seriously?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I feel like you guys should had an announcement, this caught me completely offguard like suprise buttsex from spy on TF2.


295 days ago Patchouli made an announcement that the forum was gonna be upgraded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Seriously?



{$Rgh[ 1 Wz 4lz0 C0t by sUrpr1z:::4nD l00k 47 m3111 9{4Ryh/


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Seriously?





Ark Matoi 1.0 said:


> {$Rgh[ 1 Wz 4lz0 C0t by sUrpr1z:::4nD l00k 47 m3111 9{4Ryh/



Well... Fuck me.

Freaking pachola, why didnt he post dat in the header or something?
Pachuli! this is now your fault.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nimaiya Oetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

R.I.P &styleid=2


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

The new alert system it's pretty cool but is it just me or did the profile gallery dissapeared?
Any news wether them pics will comeback or if they will be lost forever? Will that option be avalibable on this new software layout or not?
So many questions.


----------



## NO (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> The new alert system it's pretty cool but is it just me or did the profile gallery dissapeared?
> Any news wether them pics will comeback or if they will be lost forever? Will that option be avalibable on this new software layout or not?
> So many questions.


Your pics are located in the "Media" tab. 



Click "Your Albums" on the left.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally a forum that doesn't look like it's stuck in 2006... Congrats

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 23, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Finally a forum that doesn't look like it's stuck in 2006... Congrats


What, you didnt like 2006? the 2000's where a great decade you know, loads of fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> What, you didnt like 2006? the 2000's where a great decade you know, loads of fun.



Didn't say I didn't liked 2006 or the 2000's, was talking about the look of the forum. Now it looks better and in it's time.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2016)

One thing I was glad was introduced was the added "ALERT" tab. Only thing that needs to change, or to be added more with this new look are some new good skins. I personally want a green themed skin, never liked orange much for this kind of stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 23, 2016)

When I came on, I was surprised to see the new look, but I can confidently say that I really like the new look. Seems a lot of people are using this form software as compared to VB.  So yeah, definitely approve of the new look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2016)

11 years.  Forum basically looked the same.  Now this?  It's fucked up.  Don't understand anything.

Is there any way to view total rep?
What the fuck are trophy points, and why?

I'm having trouble navigating after using the old system for so long.  Definitely an adjustment period.  Not sure if like, but if it was necessary, what can you do?


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2016)

I spend most of my time in Retirement, and I can't seem to "like" anything in there.  Is that because posts don't count in Retirement?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2016)

if a mod/one of the staff can answer those questions, I'd appreciate it... 

1- Is the problem of not being able to see the member/visitors present in the thread going to be fixed (or added?) 
2- Is the problem of the character limit in the VM going to be fixed?
3- What about the Albums? All of my albums seems to have disappeared.  

I guess those are the main things on top of my head as of right now....


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2016)

People will need to get used to it, but this is changing for the better, probably not as simplistic anymore but again, give it time and you may actually like this look better.


----------



## NO (Apr 23, 2016)

Hussain said:


> if a mod/one of the staff can answer those questions, I'd appreciate it...
> 
> 1- Is the problem of not being able to see the member/visitors present in the thread going to be fixed (or added?)
> 2- Is the problem of the character limit in the VM going to be fixed?
> ...


#1 and #2: Any functionalities that were lost after the upgrade (like Users Viewing thread) will be added back through retinkering/addons/etc. 

For #3:


jayjay³² said:


> Your pics are located in the "Media" tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Your Albums" on the left.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Table (Apr 23, 2016)

Will we ever get our cool ninja ranks back?


----------



## Luciana (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally!
Looks pretty nice guys, a few small things to fix here and there, but overall a good job.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Apr 23, 2016)

{Urhg] 0r P1r473 R4nkz [&4Ahgr}


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2016)

More important: will we get the option to hide user titles?

And super ignore?

And the pimp group (does it still exist? I can't exactly send PMs to a bunch of people to test it)?

Tl;DR: what about groups.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2016)

What in the living fuck is this shit? it looks awful and why is the rep gone?


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2016)

Blehhh need skins ASAP
this washed out white sucked all the fun outta my Kill la Kill intense black/red 


and haha good morning to those new to the upgrade


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2016)

Kinda liking the new look.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2016)

what are the new size limits for gif avatars? tried to upload a gif with old Kbps limits but shit didn't work


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2016)

Dark skin is okay, though not as good as orange.

Will do for now.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2016)

*A bit weird AF , confusing while modern looking and all that jazz...

Kinda missing the rep =/ and the user cp...

And lost all the forums i been watching until now D:< what is this ?!

Some things were lost when switching to the new forum..fix it ! *


----------



## Tapion (Apr 23, 2016)

Robin said:


> Blehhh need skins ASAP
> this washed out white sucked all the fun outta my Kill la Kill intense black/red
> 
> 
> and haha good morning to those new to the upgrade



Ya, the white burns my eyes. 

Looks nice though.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *A bit weird AF , confusing while modern looking and all that jazz...
> 
> Kinda missing the rep =/ and the user cp...
> 
> ...



heard the past day is lost


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 23, 2016)

Was curious to see what was new and going on over here so I refreshed the page to find out that NF has been upgraded to xenForo. What a surprise! Not an entirely unpleasant one either. It's definitely going to take some getting used to after having become accustomed to seeing NF as vBulletin for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2016)

This feels like suddenly learning that your best friend has turned gay  nothing against gays just.. not the same


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

I presume that staff are all busy either fixing things or rewriting faqs?


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2016)

I do love the alert thingy, very convenient, don't have to refresh your CP all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2016)

You guys need to get rid of "New Profile Posts" immediately. Its on public display. 
And the Given Reputation thing should be covered up as well, besides it just being there, it seems to do nothing.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 24, 2016)

The new layout is Awesome 
I liked it


----------



## LesExit (Apr 24, 2016)

Robin said:


> This feels like suddenly learning that your best friend has turned gay  nothing against gays just.. not the same


If I learned my best friend was gay, I'd be happy as fuck. I get what you're trying to say....this new layout, I feel like I'm on a totally different site right now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2016)

Quit avoiding me honey


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2016)

You are working hard  friend.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2016)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Not sure what to think.  Definitely more modern looking.  It's gonna take a while to get used to.



Same here... I wasn't even able to multi quote

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 24, 2016)

It's alright I guess. will take some getting used to.
but what happened to the reps, trophy points? Really now, was it really needed to hop on the gamification bandwagon?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Same here... I wasn't even able to multi quote


Multi quote is a bit odd to do here but you'll get used to it.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 24, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Not lost lol.
> 
> I added HTML Titles + Thread Viewers now. For "character limit in the VM" ... VM ?


Visitor messages. Messages left on your profile by others. Also if you can, 

- increase the character limit for usertitles back to 100 characters (right now it's 50)
- enable smileys in profile comments (if possible)

Good work on the html titles by the way. It's appreciated.


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

420 is a good number

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2016)

Any chance to bring back the rep bars?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 24, 2016)

Forum looks great, but the like/dislike/funny line that appears when you hover over a post seems unnecessary.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 24, 2016)

Love the dark theme. Definitely a fan of this change even if it took some getting used to.



Xiammes said:


> It was absolutely necessary, Vbulletin was not working properly and was getting into worse shape. Search engine would randomly not work, quick reply would error out, performing mod actions would do different things(editing a post may duplicate it), people not being able to log in, along side various security issue's that we couldn't do anything about. It was getting worse by the day.
> 
> We have been using a old version of vbulliten that hadn't seen any proper support in 8 years, Xenoforo is made by the group of people that did vbulliten and is regularly supported. We have alot more options at our fingertips then we ever did with the previous software.
> 
> ...



Will those posts from that 24h period be carried over---or should we consider them lost?

And if closing the site down is not an option, why not make an announcement to anyone who did log in and made posts?



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Seriously?




And that thread has been going for a long time. I didn't follow that thread.



Mariko said:


> Same here... I wasn't even able to multi quote



It's the opposite for me. It never worked for me before, but now it does


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 24, 2016)

Will someone make a "new/gone features" thread later?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2016)

Damn, Im totally lost, like a *L*ucy in the* S*ky with *D*iamonds trip 



Black Mirror said:


> Will someone make a "new/gone features" thread later?



Could be helpful...


----------



## Synn (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm actually loving this new version, it was about time


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> Will someone make a "new/gone features" thread later?



Hopefully today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 123johnson (Apr 24, 2016)

the upgrade is really awesome i love it .but at least can you add option "search blog" ?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

123johnson said:


> the upgrade is really awesome i love it .but at least can you add option "search blog" ?



The feature does exist but isn't working as it should be.  I'll bug Mbxx to look into it.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks way better, but I will need some time to get used to it.
I already saw that a lot of BB- and HTML-codes in old posts got destroyed and I'm a bit confused about some of the new features. Is there a thread which lists and explains the new features?


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2016)

The "insert image" and "media" thing doesn't work. Unless you do, [ i mg]  [ / img] 
It never loads and never cancels if you click the actual icon....


----------



## Felt (Apr 24, 2016)

Lance said:


> The "insert image" and "media" thing doesn't work. Unless you do, [ i mg]  [ / img]
> It never loads and never cancels if you click the actual icon....


That's an issue with something Tazmo is running on narutoforums.com, if you run the forums on  it works.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2016)

Lance said:


> The "insert image" and "media" thing doesn't work. Unless you do, [ i mg]  [ / img]
> It never loads and never cancels if you click the actual icon....



it doesn't work on the nf url. If you switch over to the faster mirror it works much much better.

edit: ninja'd

Reactions: Like 1 | Dumb 1


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2016)

Ah. Okie. I will give that a go then.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 24, 2016)

Lance said:


> The "insert image" and "media" thing doesn't work. Unless you do, [ i mg]  [ / img]
> It never loads and never cancels if you click the actual icon....



visit the forum via this url and it should be fine


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2016)

Did you guys actually create a second site just to dodge Tazmo?


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Looks way better, but I will need some time to get used to it.
> I already saw that a lot of BB- and HTML-codes in old posts got destroyed and I'm a bit confused about some of the new features. Is there a thread which lists and explains the new features?






Dream said:


> Black Mirror said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone make a "new/gone features" thread later?
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did you guys actually create a second site just to dodge Tazmo?



Mbxx is the unspoken hero for what he did


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Not lost lol.
> 
> I added HTML Titles + Thread Viewers now. For "character limit in the VM" ... VM ?


I don't think Thread Viewers is working. Also, try installing this:


A lot of people want to be able to expand/collapse forums, it was very useful in VB.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 24, 2016)

Btw, posting replies is way more efficient now, the old system of tags and then previews and separate windows for everything was archaic. Automatic saving of post drafts are also great.

One of the valid complains I've seen is the amount of white space the replies take up though:



A more compact restructure of the post layout would be great.

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Btw, posting replies is way more efficient now, the old system of tags and then previews and separate windows for everything was archaic. Automatic saving of post drafts are also great.
> 
> One of the valid complains I've seen is the amount of white space the replies take up though:
> 
> ...


Future skins will have better layouts and use of space. Additional white space that remains will unfortunately be used for ads.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

You can't really do much about wasted vertical space with avatars as high as ours


----------



## NO (Apr 24, 2016)

Zaru said:


> You can't really do much about wasted vertical space with avatars as high as ours


But Heartsutra can do something about her 6 unnecessary linebreaks within her sig.


----------



## Detective (Apr 24, 2016)

At least the emotes still work. Though it's strange that the name also includes the code for it when you hover over the icon.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> But Heartsutra can do something about her 6 unnecessary linebreaks within her sig.



They were very much needed on the old forum 

Not so much on here though, I have to admit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Future skins will have better layouts and use of space. Additional white space that remains will unfortunately be used for ads.


Yes new skins is something that I am looking forward too thought. But actual naruto ones, not killa kill ones like that last one which ended up trashing the akatsuki skin.

I think the space is alright, the only problem that I have been having on is inserting images, sometimes they double insert or the screen gets stuck on the uploading, so I have to do it manually.



Zinnia said:


> That's an issue with something Tazmo is running on narutoforums.com, if you run the forums on  it works.


I see, you got it then.

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Lmao (Apr 24, 2016)

The change to profiles....

We facebook now


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 24, 2016)

"upgrade"


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2016)

Where are post counts?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Where are post counts?


Do you not see the "Messages" counter?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2016)

Nope.      .


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you on mobile?
I can see it just fine on both skins, even while logged out


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 24, 2016)

Tell me I'm not the only one who wants to make NF great again


----------



## Danchou (Apr 24, 2016)

This is a change for the worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dumb 1


----------



## eHav (Apr 24, 2016)

horrible "upgrade"

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dumb 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2016)

Religion of upgrades!

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## eHav (Apr 24, 2016)

can we colapse forum areas we dont go to? having to scroll all the way down to the cafe is even a bigger pain now than when they moved it down into the bottom in the old layout

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyhow, most adults are to a greater or lesser degree scared of change. We don't being forced out of our comfort zone. If we're gonna leave that zone, it has to be by our own choice and at the pace we decide. Therefore the initial reaction to change is usually to think it's bad.

Of course you're allowed to think that Xenforo is, legitimately, a worse platform than vBulletin. All forums are gonna have flaws, including this one. But I suspect that a lot of us are still sort of in shock and trying to find our bearings, as it's only been two days. I know I am. I feel like someone opened up my brain and re-connected all my nerve endings, so now I have to learn to think about blinking my right eyelid when actually I want to move my left foot. My moderation suffers accordingly...

So my advice would be to try and roll with the new interface for about a week or so. Let your ears re-pressurize and the jet-lag wear off, so to speak. Then we'll be in a better position to evaluate what's really good and bad about the new forum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 24, 2016)

eHav said:


> can we colapse forum areas we dont go to? having to scroll all the way down to the cafe is even a bigger pain now than when they moved it down into the bottom in the old layout



It's being worked on. It's an add-on, one that Mbxx has already gotten.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there a master list of planned features and/or a master suggestion thread? The forum upgrade isn't bad, but there's a lot of little things that bug me about the new look.

Also, somebody should proofread the "About Us" at the bottom.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2016)

@Zaru Yup.      .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2016)

How do you see how many total reputation points you have in this clusterfuck?


----------



## Marik Swift (Apr 25, 2016)

You oldies are so scared of change. *sigh* This coming from some who fears change more than anything.

Quit yo bitchin' and enjoying the new layout. This is pretty nice. A little too much in some bits, but I'm never one to complain about handy user interfaces.

I'm mostly just here studying everone who has ever repped me rep power like it's homework though. 

Remove this trophies nonsense though.​


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2016)

eHav said:


> can we colapse forum areas we dont go to? having to scroll all the way down to the cafe is even a bigger pain now than when they moved it down into the bottom in the old layout



for now, add the forums you like to your watched forums and then bookmark that link instead of the main forums. makes finding things easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Apr 25, 2016)

Mider T said:


> @Zaru Yup.      .


Change to landscape view


----------



## Marik Swift (Apr 25, 2016)

Okay, changed my mind. I'm starting to feel like I'm on reddit or something. A little too fancy for my taste.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm crying 
All my tears out for the update

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2016)

*Where did the option to hide signature go ? 

I do hope it comes back otherwise it`s a clusterfuck back at the request shops..*


----------



## Felt (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *Where did the option to hide signature go ?
> 
> I do hope it comes back otherwise it`s a clusterfuck back at the request shops..*


It's still there, under preferences.  

 Show people's signatures with their messages

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2016)

iunno if it's important or not
but the Gender option is repeated twice in the Personal Details, both in general and additional info.
and on other users' profiles why see Reputation page if can't access it? may as well be just hidden.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2016)

*I mean when you post in a thread , you have to completely turn off signature now or ? What ?*


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

Only on mobile version


----------



## Felt (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *I mean when you post in a thread , you have to completely turn off signature now or ? What ?*


Ah I see what you mean, I'll see if we can get it implemented

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2016)

*Thaank youuu !

It get`s really messy in the request threads otherwise , since one of the main rules is to turn off signature for a neater look of the threads 

Also will the old blue theme perhaps come back ? The sasuke one ?
*


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *Thaank youuu !
> 
> It get`s really messy in the request threads otherwise , since one of the main rules is to turn off signature for a neater look of the threads
> 
> Also will the old blue theme perhaps come back ? The sasuke one ?*




Seems like the only option will be for you guys/girls to turn off sigs when viewing those threads. :/

Yes, the old themes will be coming back in the coming days.  Orange skin at the very least should be available today even if only as a beta.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2016)

*So you can turn sigs off for selected threads ? Thats useful , how to do that ? 

Also yey ! Because i hate the dark skin >.>...*


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Not for specific threads but for the whole forum.:/


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 25, 2016)

This is gonna take some getting used too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2016)

I would actually prefered WoltLab Burning or IPS...

But still better as vbulletin 5


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2016)

We need the option to hide some of the section. All the ones I like are right at the bottom. Very Annoying.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2016)

Any chance we will be getting Watched Threads and Watched Forums merged into a single page?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Any chance we will be getting Watched Threads and Watched Forums merged into a single page?


Ooh, I kinda like that

I'll ask around


Black Wraith said:


> We need the option to hide some of the section. All the ones I like are right at the bottom. Very Annoying.


It's in the works, don't worry

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2016)

Also why did the old/spell/dumb likes get removed?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 25, 2016)

They could remove a few more.
What's the difference between like/dislike and agree/disagree?
What's the difference between informative and useful?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2016)

Again, how do you see your total rep points?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

How bad is VB5 by the way?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> How bad is VB5 by the way?


Unspeakable. Many call it the worst thing to happen to vBulletin since its inception.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Unspeakable. Many call it the worst thing to happen to vBulletin since its inception.



I'll have to find screenshots.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2016)

Endless Mike said:


> Again, how do you see your total rep points?



I'm going to keep quoting this until someone answers me.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> You can use adblock to hide the sections


minimise sections has already been implemented


Endless Mike said:


> I'm going to keep quoting this until someone answers me.


you can't at this point in time


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> How bad is VB5 by the way?



Its far more focused on social media integration then anything, it also runs slower then shit because of it. Its the main reason why Xenoforo is so popular.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Its far more focused on social media integration then anything, it also runs slower then shit because of it. Its the main reason why Xenoforo is so popular.


XF is also really popular because the latest version of IPB deprecated (no longer supports) BBCode and uses HTML for posting.

IPB is still really good but my forum is a nightmare without BBCode anymore.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also why did the old/spell/dumb likes get removed?



Was just getting used to the "Dumb" icon 

But seriously, I don't think any of the icons are useful at all, if the rep system stays.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 25, 2016)

i know everybody hates change at first and people usually adapt to stuff as times goes by but.....this new forum is absolutely atrocious cancer and i hate it with every fiber of my being. It should die slowly in a fire along with whoever designed this monstrosity of bad taste.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2016)

@Mbxx 
Users want emotes/smileys to be parsed in Visitor Messages/Status Updates/Profile Posts/Comments. As of right now, emotes just show up as text when typed. 

This addon right here is a little overkill for that but provides that parsing functionality. 

Works with XF 1.5+.



Can you try it out?

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

The update would be good if there would be limitations on ratings


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2016)

We could always replace those likes with a bunch of cats.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 25, 2016)

this shit is fucking whack and admins should be ashamed of themselves

look at this atrocity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2016)

But seriously, how do I turn off avatars and images loading?  I apparently am not a fast learner.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 25, 2016)

This "dark" theme is annoying because it's not true black.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

More like charcoal. But who really cares. Its more pleasant than the bland one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2016)

Still inferior to Orange.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 25, 2016)

A true black option would save battery life on AMOLED phones (Samsung phones and most Chinese phones).


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> You can use adblock to hide the sections



I still want to go to those sections but not as often, like after watching an episode of Naruto or One Piece.

EDIT:

There's this one little thing that just infuriates me. That orangey bar at the top. It's just a fill colour with nothing done to it and it looks very out of place next to everything else.

EDIT:

On a more practical matter we need a 'jump to first unread' button.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

I want orange skin
White skin sucks balls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Endless Mike said:


> Again, how do you see your total rep points?



Not possible at the moment but I'll make it possible in the coming days.



Agmaster said:


> But seriously, how do I turn off avatars and images loading?  I apparently am not a fast learner.



Option to turn off avatars is not available either but I have a workaround that should be available in the next few days.  As for images, no such option exists but I'll put it on our to do list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 25, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> On a more practical matter we need a 'jump to first unread' button.



It's called "Go to First Unread" (you see it next to the page numbers). Unless you're talking about something else?



Peter Pan said:


> White skin sucks balls



It's like the arctic. Too much white.

The dark theme is brilliant though.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> I want orange skin
> White skin sucks balls



white is alright but I want orange too.. orz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2016)

Orange skin = the upgrade wasn't a mess

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2016)

Imo people need to chill. Most of the stuff we are missing will be added back soon, and the very little that won't is compensated by a lot of new features. And fucking mobile support, which is about time we got.

And I facepalm hard whenever I see a post that starts with "who thought this was a good idea?" Dude this argument died the moment the staff told us we were using a platform that is not supported anymore. That means endless bugs they can do nothing about and the forum turning worse and worse until it collapses. Maybe some of you oldfags are okay with the forum dieing in 2017 and then moving on to Skype or something like that, but I'd rather have this place last longer than that. And for that, we need new blood, which means having a site that doesn't look like shit to new people.

Seriously I just got a guy from another mafia site to join a mafia game I'm hosting here after 1 year of trying to do that, and I suspect it's because we finally have a site that doesn't make people want to puke when they first see it.

/rant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2016)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> It's called "Go to First Unread" (you see it next to the page numbers). Unless you're talking about something else?


That's once you go into the thread. I'm refferring to the button we used to have under the thread title.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 25, 2016)

@Dragon D. Luffy  I agree, I mostly read these threads to laugh and occasionally help. 

@Black Wraith So you know when you are looking at the list of threads? There's a small dot in the left column just ahead of the thread name. click it. It's what's you are looking for.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> @Black Wraith So you know when you are looking at the list of threads? There's a small dot in the left column just ahead of the thread name. click it. It's what's you are looking for.



Yeah. Although, it's the most unintuitive thing in the world. 

On the other hand I'm loving the fact that we get a message when we get quoted or mentioned.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there a limit on how many videos I can embed in one post?

Looks like it's 5 embeds.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmmm sometimes videos take forever to be embeded and you can't cancel the embed video. 

Kind of a weird bug.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm having that problem, too. The embed window just hangs there forever.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Are you guys using the faster mirror?



Doesn't seem to have this problem.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 25, 2016)

^I think Mbxx has said he knows it's a jscript problem but the ads clash with it and that's why it's different, which he can't do anything about as he can't rid the ads causing the problem to it

don't hold me on it tho


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2016)

I remember that post. That's what I thought too, Ultear. But then I turned off adblock and realized that there are actually zero ads running on NF.com (not even in the source). gg Tazmo's paycheck.

Developer Tools says that NF.com's xenforo.js is broken and produced 5000 errors after 3 minutes once I clicked the "Insert Image" button while making a post. H-A.com's xenforo.js loads flawlessly on the other hand. The two files are very different so I'm absolutely sure that's the issue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know the technicalities, but it apparently has something to do with the adservice Tazmo runs through the narutoforums.com domain, the hero-academia.com domain is the exact same as the NF domain, but without the adservice.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I remember that post. That's what I thought too, Ultear. But then I turned off adblock and realized that there are actually zero ads running on NF.com (not even in the source). gg Tazmo's paycheck.
> 
> Developer Tools says that NF.com's xenforo.js is broken and produced 5000 errors after 3 minutes once I clicked the "Insert Image" button while making a post. H-A.com's xenforo.js loads flawlessly on the other hand. The two files are very different so I'm absolutely sure that's the issue.



I am out of my depth here, but from my understanding is that there is a ad service on the nf domain that is injecting code into the site, its the reason we had all those issues crop up a few months ago when Tazmo decided to reappear. It hasn't went away.


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I am out of my depth here, but from my understanding is that there is a ad service on the nf domain that is injecting code into the site, its the reason we had all those issues crop up a few months ago when Tazmo decided to reappear. It hasn't went away.


That is a 100% plausible theory (ad service js files clash with jquery all the time, causing errors), but it's not what's causing this particular issue. There are no ad codes/files in the NF.com source right now since upgrading.

The issue is that NF has a bad xenforo.js file while H-A doesn't, I promise you it's this simple. Just needs to be replaced.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Hmmm sometimes videos take forever to be embeded and you can't cancel the embed video.
> 
> Kind of a weird bug.


this is so fucking annoying =[


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Why can't i cancel out of of posting images? It says javascript:void(null) and it doesn't work when i click on the X icon. Same thing with media.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 26, 2016)

everything's about fucking mobile these days while people who aren't on their phones 24/7 get shafted. Chasing dem add dollars.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 26, 2016)

RemChu said:


> this is so fucking annoying =[





Gilgamesh said:


> Why can't i cancel out of of posting images? It says javascript:void(null) and it doesn't work when i click on the X icon. Same thing with media.



At least it is not as bad as this eh!


But that image and media bug is almost  in the same ballpark.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2016)

thanks for the forum collapse button


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 26, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Why can't i cancel out of of posting images? It says javascript:void(null) and it doesn't work when i click on the X icon. Same thing with media.





RemChu said:


> this is so fucking annoying =[


visit the forum via 
solution was literally posted a few posts prior 


KidTony said:


> everything's about fucking mobile these days while people who aren't on their phones 24/7 get shafted. Chasing dem add dollars.


>there are people who thought old nf looked good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KidTony (Apr 26, 2016)

you think this shit looks good lol? Not only does it look shite, it has the functionality of dead horse. So even if you argue old NF was ugly which is an odd argument to me but w/e, at least it fucking worked and it wasn't full of gimmicks. Like the fuck do i care if your post is "creative", what are you 12? you need a fucking rainbow for validation?

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## marcus (Apr 26, 2016)

I am confused!!!
I am old, I hate changes and I still don't know what happened.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah, when I tried to embed links on my laptop the window just stayed open forever, but at least my actions were saved after I reloaded the page. That's a plus. 

Switching over to the mirror did solve the problem though, thanks.


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 26, 2016)

So can somebody explain to me again why we steamrolled ahead with this fustercluck despite almost unanimous support for an upgrade to vBulletin 4? Maybe it's because we're in the early stages of upgrade and this place will look and function more like it used to in the future, but what I'm seeing now is egregiously different considering that most people supported vBulletin 4 out of a desire for continuity with their previous forum experience. The majority of people liked vBulletin 3 a lot, and when it became too unworkable, wanted something as similar as possible.

As things stand, visitor messages are needlessly convoluted and I can't view old conversations, we can't view total rep (and there are no reputation bars to show for it anyway - how is it "reputation" if no one can see it?), we can't see who is currently viewing a thread, YMP3 tags don't work, the design lacks any aesthetic character, and, most annoyingly for me, all of my embedded links appear to be gone. I had posts and visitor messages which contained literally dozens of embedded links, and if I want some of them to still make sense, I'm going to have to painstakingly review my posts, track down all of those links again, and replace them one by one. In one case, I created and edited almost 30 screenshots myself to embed within the text of a 6000 word visitor message as evidence, and that's just gone now. Needless to say I'm frustrated.

On top of that, many of the new features we've gained seem to be gimmicky, gold star nonsense, like "winner", "optimistic", and "creative" badges, and "trophy points" (what is this, Little League softball?). I'd rather not have that patronizing goofiness than have it.

Forgive me if I come off as abrasive, but this upgrade has not been smooth for me.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2016)

The upgrade is overwhelming


----------



## Rohan (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome update !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2016)

VB4 has no support either and it would have been a delay of the inevitable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 26, 2016)

Where the fuck can I look at my total rep points? And what do I have from them?

Same goes for the points... Are you kidding me for 1 point for a bad email? So should I make an fake email account or what?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2016)

Admins need to post their new admin cp

curious


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 26, 2016)

pls bring back the dumb post rating


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2016)

No user CP no party 
I miss it or should I say him


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

Some javascript applets like image and media aren't working properly on my system.


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 26, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> VB4 has no support either and it would have been a delay of the inevitable.


There's nothing wrong with delaying the inevitable when it buys you more time with something you prefer, but point taken on the lack of support.

Were there really no better options in terms of accommodating the features I mentioned, though? If so, I'm a little surprised at how disappointing the forum software market apparently is, because I regard them as excellent features that should be seen as desirable options for any forum. Sending all of my malice to Internet Brands right now for driving vBulletin into the ground.

I admittedly don't know much about XenForo, however, and am simply expressing my complaints about the forum as it presently stands. I'd love to know which if any of my complaints will be addressed on this new software. I already that know we plan to get the old default orange skin back, which resolves my aesthetic complaint, but what about the others having to do with functionality?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm just repeating what I heard the staff saying, I don't know.

It seems to me a lot of the stuff you guys are complaining that are missing are not actually gone and will be implemented eventually, though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2016)

SS2 Vegeto said:


> As things stand, visitor messages are needlessly convoluted and I can't view old conversations, we can't view total rep (and there are no reputation bars to show for it anyway - how is it "reputation" if no one can see it?), we can't see who is currently viewing a thread, YMP3 tags don't work, the design lacks any aesthetic character, and, most annoyingly for me, all of my embedded links appear to be gone. I had posts and visitor messages which contained literally dozens of embedded links, and if I want some of them to still make sense, I'm going to have to painstakingly review my posts, track down all of those links again, and replace them one by one. In one case, I created and edited almost 30 screenshots myself to embed within the text of a 6000 word visitor message as evidence, and that's just gone now. Needless to say I'm frustrated.
> 
> On top of that, many of the new features we've gained seem to be gimmicky, gold star nonsense, like "winner", "optimistic", and "creative" badges, and "trophy points" (what is this, Little League softball?). I'd rather not have that patronizing goofiness than have it.
> 
> Forgive me if I come off as abrasive, but this upgrade has not been smooth for me.


1. VM Conversations were sadly not converted to conversations but instead profile posts, I don't know why. But the new conversation system is definitely superior. Private like PMs, but more versatile.

2. Total rep will be visible soon, and once our admins get more used to the kinks of Xenforo, there will probably be ways to visualize it.

3. Current viewers and ymp3 are things that will be fixed sooner or later. On the plus side, the new media tag can take videos, images and audio from a ton of sources. 

4. Most users are initially lost with the new visuals of the forum, including me. We'll get used to it, and new skins (like the revived Orange skin coming soon) will probably make things easier again.

5. I'm not quite sure about the embedded links issue, but that's your special use case and not really an issue for most members. Doesn't change that it sucks for you, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 26, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm just repeating what I heard the staff saying, I don't know.
> 
> It seems to me a lot of the stuff you guys are complaining that are missing are not actually gone and will be implemented eventually, though.



Okay. I'd love to hear from someone on staff regarding the disappearance of embedded links, first and foremost. While that may not be irreparably damaging to someone like me who has less than 60 posts (though I would like to reiterate, it is still an enormous inconvenience that would take considerable effort to fix), I can't say the same for people with thousands of posts. Many of us have put substantial amounts of time into crafting large posts embedded throughout with information and evidence in the form of hyperlinks. Removing these hyperlinks not only undoes some of our work and makes it appear as though we've failed to support some of our claims, it renders sentences and phrases which are framed around the presence of a link (for example "in this scene", embedded with a link to a manga scan) unintelligible. This is a huge problem for anyone who revisits these older threads, to the point that it would be considered an unprecedented act of vandalism were it the result of rogue action and not a forum upgrade. I want to know if the original posts are still archived somewhere, and if so, what our options are to make this better.

I'm a big ol' dumb-butt, see end of post.



Zaru said:


> 1. VM Conversations were sadly not converted to conversations but instead profile posts, I don't know why. But the new conversation system is definitely superior. Private like PMs, but more versatile.



Conversations are the new private messages, right? Wouldn't converting old vm convos into conversations make them private? I want to be able to track my old vm conversations, but if I wanted them to be private I would have sent a private message to begin with. Is there not some other possible work-around?



Zaru said:


> 2. Total rep will be visible soon, and once our admins get more used to the kinks of Xenforo, there will probably be ways to visualize it.
> 
> 3. Current viewers and ymp3 are things that will be fixed sooner or later. On the plus side, the new media tag can take videos, images and audio from a ton of sources.



Thanks, this is very good to hear.



Zaru said:


> 4. Most users are initially lost with the new visuals of the forum, including me. We'll get used to it, and new skins (like the revived Orange skin coming soon) will probably make things easier again.



This is less about me getting lost and more about me finding it aesthetically lame, haha. I liked the Orange skin quite a bit, though, and since it's coming back in some form, this is low on my list of concerns.



Zaru said:


> 5. I'm not quite sure about the embedded links issue, but that's your special use case and not really an issue for most members. Doesn't change that it sucks for you, of course.



By that do you mean that other members' embedded links are still intact and this is only affecting me specifically, or that it's not something that will matter to most members? Because if the latter, as someone who frequents the NBD and Library, I'll have to respectfully disagree.

EDIT: So, I'm a bit of a dummy. The hyperlinks in my thread posts are perfectly intact. It's just the visitor messages that they've been removed from. I still think that sucks, but it's a substantially smaller problem than I made it out to be. Why can't we embed links in visitor messages, by the way?


----------



## Kishido (Apr 26, 2016)

OK some glitches for me. No matter if I want to insert a pic or spoiler... The damn window won't go away. No matter if I say continue or cancel


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2016)

Kishido said:


> OK some glitches for me. No matter if I want to insert a pic or spoiler... The damn window won't go away. No matter if I say continue or cancel



Currently works only on the mirror, apparently. Was being discussed around somewhere earlier.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 26, 2016)

On what mirror? Even if I insert a link or something I can't continue or post what I have inserted in it


----------



## Felt (Apr 26, 2016)

Kishido said:


> On what mirror? Even if I insert a link or something I can't continue or post what I have inserted in it


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 26, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> That's once you go into the thread. I'm refferring to the button we used to have under the thread title.


It's odd that this isn't happening for you but for me it'll take me to the first unread post every time I click on a thread so long as I've visited it at least once.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2016)

That site is faster


----------



## Kishido (Apr 26, 2016)

There is a shadow forum? o_O

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2016)

It's the Tazmo-free zone.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2016)

Tazmo pulled it off as his ultimate bunker


----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm using the shadow forum. It's the same.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2016)

And I got yet another player from the other mafia forum to join my game. And I had tried to invite them twice before and nobody ever came. 

It can't be coincidence. It's the site finally being friendly to newcomers.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 26, 2016)

I take it we lost the bath house as well


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (Apr 26, 2016)

^Here's a man who knows his priorities.

ck


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 26, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> I take it we lost the bath house as well



Still here, you may have been kicked out or something. Only those approved can see the BH section.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 27, 2016)

OK, so I checked  and found no new alerts so nothing new to read.

I thought.

Then I checked  and found unread threads.



BTW: I take it that all the "like" notifications have been removed from the alerts page?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 27, 2016)

I found it, it's on the bottom now, soo used to it being on the top of the page


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

yO, I know this was supposed to be an upgrade but seriously there are threads that I cannot even access because it takes a crapton of time to load and then it leads me to a white screen.

Que cosa es esta?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 27, 2016)

^It took you 14 hours to find the bath house?


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 27, 2016)

Forum got rearranged some weeks before the upgrade, BH did get moved along with the subsection.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 27, 2016)

Just learned you don't need to use the media tags to post a Youtube video. Just copy the URL and it'll show up. Really cool.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

FYI, a new  was posted. (I'm linking a link from the faster mirror page. You might need to sign in again if you aren't using the faster mirror.)


----------



## Darc (Apr 28, 2016)

give us back the old school skin u cucks


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

The alert system is as broken as a guy hit by Goku 

It's not that much of a thing right now tbf


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2016)

So when posting images I can't escaped the URL box.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 28, 2016)

Pretty much... 
IMG url is also obsolete


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 28, 2016)

is there anyway to get a similar format, hell I want the Control panel back


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 28, 2016)

There is a control panel, have you tried clicking on any option whatsoever
only difference is subscribed threads and forums are links within the cp and not displayed within it


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey is it possible now to post Webms?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey is it possible now to post Webms?


Yes, kinda.

For example, webms on gfycat work, and even autoplay. I haven't tried other possible sources yet. There's no dedicated webm tag right now.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey is it possible now to post Webms?


it's been possible to post webms for a very long time
but now they autoplay, only some hosts might do that tho like gfycat


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Yes, kinda.
> 
> For example, webms on gfycat work, and even autoplay. I haven't tried other possible sources yet. There's no dedicated webm tag right now.



So by posting media then? should it work?
I wanted to show off my collection of James cameron saving cinema webms.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2016)

That's the thing, the media tag only takes media from sources that are supported.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Interesting read:


Uh... you sure you're in the right thread?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 28, 2016)

No, I think I had two tabs open and posted it in the wrong one lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2016)

One thing I just realised.

In the old forum you could click on the name of a section that you've collapsed and you could enter it. Now you have to un-collapse it and then enter it.

A little annoying.


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 1, 2016)

Just my 2 cents. If not for the upgrade, I probably won't have joined, as the old lay out looked too old to me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Just my 2 cents. If not for the upgrade, I probably won't have joined, as the old lay out looked too old to me...


It was made by a current almost 40 years old guy named Tazmo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Not really feeling this new look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> Not really feeling this new look.


Did you try all 3 skins?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2016)

So apparently polls in this new forum can only have up to 10 options?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Why is the URL ""

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Why is the URL ""


Good question
It seems another source is used too can't get why

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Why is the URL ""



The answer I got was that it's the new Domain that loads faster or something. Can't really say I like it, though. It's harder to type than just "narutoforums.com" on mobile.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Yep and also shouldn't have any bug if I'm correct


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 2, 2016)

narutoforums.com has some Tazmo ad that bugs the forum and the staff is not allowed to fix that cuz it's Tazmo. It makes it impossible to post images.

The hero-academia one doesn't have those adds so it fixes the bugs and makes the forum faster.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 2, 2016)

Were there really people that used to go the the old domain without adblock? The ads were atrocious.


----------



## Arcuya (May 2, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> The answer I got was that it's the new Domain that loads faster or something. Can't really say I like it, though. It's harder to type than just "narutoforums.com" on mobile.


does your mobile not autofill websites?
i type in f and it has the site at the ready


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 2, 2016)

Ultear said:


> does your mobile not autofill websites?
> i type in f and it has the site at the ready



I always use Incognito mode because I'd rather websites not be able to track me/cookies don't stay on the device (I also use a VPN for the same reason).

Though, I guess I could just bookmark the new domain, that way it will autofill the rest of the site name.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2016)

Oh hell no (to the new forum name)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Yes I dislike it too


----------



## Amol (May 3, 2016)

I know it had been said before but can we have 'currantly watching the thread' or something similar to that.
Believe or not, knowing how many people are watching  the thread is very important for discussions.
Without it, it feels lonely while posting because you don't know  who is with you at the time of posting. IMO it simply doesn't feel right.
Can you guys make it priority to install this add on?
And where is my post count ?
I was actually trying for God of Shinobi rank


----------



## James (May 3, 2016)

Finally a mobile view. Awesome.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 4, 2016)

So when will rep bars be back?


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2016)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So when will rep bars be back?


no repbars, likes + rating system basically replaced it


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Rep should be dead at this point, maybe only the user CP will be brought back


----------



## Sassy (May 4, 2016)

Don't particularly know if you wanted feedback but this is generally more convenient for me now and I appreciate this upgrade so deeply you have no idea. It's different yes and certainly something to get use to as I use it more but this'll will help me immensely on getting on here more often now. I struggled getting on because of site being to touchy and a bit outdated forum wise. So this new mobile look on the forums and in generally is honestly a relief because I enjoy getting on here, truly amazing and interesting individuals to chat with and such. So honestly from the bottom of my heart thank you to whoever updated I appreciate it deeply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## NO (May 5, 2016)

NinjaSassy said:


> Don't particularly know if you wanted feedback but this is generally more convenient for me now and I appreciate this upgrade so deeply you have no idea. It's different yes and certainly something to get use to as I use it more but this'll will help me immensely on getting on here more often now. I struggled getting on because of site being to touchy and a bit outdated forum wise. So this new mobile look on the forums and in generally is honestly a relief because I enjoy getting on here, truly amazing and interesting individuals to chat with and such. So honestly from the bottom of my heart thank you to whoever updated I appreciate it deeply.


No problem. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

I'm waiting for the new skins 
So excited over here

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

Am I the only one who has black bg instead of bg images? 
on usual domain in restored orange skin, it was ok at first, now - black color (atm I am typing grey over black) and red X all over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Am I the only one who has black bg instead of bg images?
> on usual domain in restored orange skin, it was ok at first, now - black color (atm I am typing gry over black) and red X all over.


I'm trying both black and orange, and this is my situation too

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

and this is how ot looks on a faster mirror


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

So it doesn't read the shit of nothing on faster mirror

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2016)

Getting rid of reps (and negs) but not letting us use the Dumb ratings is lame imo.

Seems like we are in for a completely neg-free NF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Getting rid of reps (and negs) but not letting us use the Dumb ratings is lame imo.
> 
> Seems like we are in for a completely neg-free NF.


Dumb is the most usefull rating icon

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Getting rid of reps (and negs) but not letting us use the Dumb ratings is lame imo.
> 
> Seems like we are in for a completely neg-free NF.


rep isn't gone?
you can still neg and leave a message
also have dislike
but bring back dumb outside the blender idd


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Dumb >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Negging > Dislike

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (May 5, 2016)

1)Thanks for bringing back 'Users Who Are Viewing This Thread'. 
But can you get rid of 'Users Who Have Read This Thread' ?
It is unnecessary and it stretches the page like by half of usual. For example total 352 users have read this thread so far and I am currently seeing ALL those names which is taking too much space.
2) Can you make the white box in which you type your post bigger?
It is probably mobile version only problem but you can barely see 3 sentences  at a time while making a post. 
3) Can you make quoting system/method bit more easy/small ? 
Currently it uses the most roundabout way to do that. You have to click three different places all over the page to just quote a single post.
Nice Work guys


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (May 6, 2016)

> Can you make the white box in which you type your post bigger?


what phone you using? afaik it's pretty big/big enough 


and what's this about quoting  you only need to quote as many posts as you like and then insert, that's it


----------



## Amol (May 6, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> what phone you using? afaik it's pretty big/big enough


I use Samsung Galaxy Y 5360.
I tried forum on both UC browser and Opera Mini.
I get positively tiny box to type on both.
I used to get quite bigger box in vbulletin 
Dunno what is problem then.
What mobile and browser you have?


> and what's this about quoting  you only need to quote as many posts as you like and then insert, that's it


You got to scroll down to bottom to insert quoted post every single time. Before all you have to do is click on Quote/Reply button and that's it.
That felt simpler to me. This
This new method is more useful when you have to do multi-quote but not for single quote.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

It happens the same to me
But I just delete the text and quote again

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2016)

Amol said:


> You got to scroll down to bottom to insert quoted post every single time. Before all you have to do is click on Quote/Reply button and that's it.
> That felt simpler to me. This
> This new method is more useful when you have to do multi-quote but not for single quote.


It's the same 
You just +Quote and then click Insert Quotes. And done.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 6, 2016)

Have you tried to just click on reply?

Also one cool thing about this forum is how you can now easily quote parts of a post by selecting them, hovering the cursor over them and then clicking the "quote" buttons that appear. Pretty useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Also one cool thing about this forum is how you can now easily quote parts of a post by selecting them, hovering the cursor over them and then clicking the "quote" buttons that appear. Pretty useful.


Didn't even notice that, neat


----------



## Felt (May 6, 2016)

now i know zaru doesn't read my posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (May 6, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Didn't


It's also so


Zaru said:


> even


much easier to do the quote-50-specific-things-from-one-post thing


Zaru said:


> notice


if you click +Quote after highlighting certain parts of the post


Zaru said:


> that


and then hitting "Insert Quotes" in the Quick Reply box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2016)

It isn't an upgrade if it crashes everytime I try to link anything and have to refresh the page just to post what is saved.


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> now i know zaru doesn't read my posts


I'll read your posts outside the anime thread again if you change your avatar

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SS2 Vegeto (May 6, 2016)

I think it's kind of silly that we have a stat for "likes received" yet we can't "like" a post if we rate it "agree", "funny", "informative", etc. Considering those ratings probably mean you liked the post, you're forced to choose between making the "likes received" statistic meaningless (by being non-representative of how many raters actually like your post) or, if you choose to always "like" to avoid that, rendering the other positive ratings obsolete.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

It just crushed 5 minutes today tbh


----------



## Trojan (May 6, 2016)

Can we have the emojis appear if I want to message someone in their profiles? 
Or if I rep them with a pic/emojis? That was the best part about reps. 

Also, this thing about the visitors messages being public is kinda annoying. I don't want to talk to X person on his/her profile
just for everyone and their mothers to see our convo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 6, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Also, this thing about the visitors messages being public is kinda annoying. I don't want to talk to X person on his/her profile
> just for everyone and their mothers to see out convo.


just use the new pms(now called conversations)
they're literally the old vms but better


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm ?



This shit, I use the image, the img insert overlay pops up. I can insert the image and it'll put it into the post.
But I get stuck on the overlay for the img no matter what, cancel doesn't work only refreshing since it saves the post.
Same shit happen for hyperlinking links into words. It just shows a loading icon on the upper left corner and doesn't let you interact with anything unless you reset the page basically.

and no the x doesn't work either.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 6, 2016)

Some sub forums seem to be inaccessible when logged out.


----------



## Arcuya (May 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This shit, I use the image, the img insert overlay pops up. I can insert the image and it'll put it into the post.
> But I get stuck on the overlay for the img no matter what, cancel doesn't work only refreshing since it saves the post.
> Same shit happen for hyperlinking links into words. It just shows a loading icon on the upper left corner and doesn't let you interact with anything unless you reset the page basically.
> 
> and no the x doesn't work either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2016)

Considering this is an actual bug you can shove it.


----------



## Arcuya (May 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Considering this is an actual bug you can shove it.


Considering you didn't take half a minute to even look for a solution to a problem that's widely been asked, you should appreciate such generosity of spoonfeeding you.


----------



## NO (May 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Considering this is an actual bug you can shove it.


I have contacted Mbxx and told him how to fix the bug. It should be fixed soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 6, 2016)

I don't like   why can't it just stay


----------



## Mirage (May 6, 2016)

Give me my 175x250 avatar size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Brandish said:


> Give me my 175x250 avatar size.


I'm in your same position and I'm not talking creepy

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2016)

I don't know if this is possible but can we also get a collapse sub-section button too? For example, I'll go to the Naruto section but the only thing in there that interests me is the Anime sub-section and I don't want or need the other ones.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't know if this is possible but can we also get a collapse sub-section button too? For example, I'll go to the Naruto section but the only thing in there that interests me is the Anime sub-section and I don't want or need the other ones.


This would be very usefull, preferences are unexistent if I am correct

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2016)

*1. Please, bring the sasuke skin back !! The orange ones are too light and hurt the eyes , the dark one is just terrible..

2. Pleasseeeeeeeeeee ! Somehow add or something a button or option to turn off signatures in threads/sub forums/forums and not for the whole forum completely.

3. Give me my big avi bag ! ;~;

Pretty please with a cherry ontop ! ;~;*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 7, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *
> 3. Give me my big avi bag ! ;~;
> 
> Pretty please with a cherry ontop ! ;~;*


you still have your big avatar rights btw, ignore the 200x200


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Velvet said:


> *1. Please, bring the sasuke skin back !! The orange ones are too light and hurt the eyes , the dark one is just terrible..
> 
> 2. Pleasseeeeeeeeeee ! Somehow add or something a button or option to turn off signatures in threads/sub forums/forums and not for the whole forum completely.
> 
> ...


Lol I laughed so much 
Hope your requests will be fullfilled madame

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2016)

*Omg yey my big avi ;~; 

Still the rest of the things , please fix somehow ! ;~; <3 *


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 7, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Some sub forums seem to be inaccessible when logged out.



The ones gone are:

Akihabara Library

Akihabara TV Channel

Konoha Library

Konoha TV

Ohara Library

Pirate TV

Society TV

Comics

Konoha Landfill


----------



## NO (May 7, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> The ones gone are:
> 
> Akihabara Library
> 
> ...


@Dream


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

What do you mean by gone?
I can access them

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dream (May 7, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> @Dream



Mbxx made them invisible to guests.  Will try to change his mind.


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2016)

Dream said:


> Mbxx made them invisible to guests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 7, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> What do you mean by gone?
> I can access them


They're gone when logged out. Have to log in to see them.



Dream said:


> Mbxx made them invisible to guests.  Will try to change his mind.



Why? A few of them always had tons of guests lurking (Akihabara Library, Konoha Library and Ohara Library). Seems counter intuitive to block those ones from guests.

Though, I guess it might convinces a few people to sign up for accounts? Seems like it would turn more people off then bring in. 

Also, Images (Like the post above from Zaru turn into green "X" when logged out).

This image probably will do the same thing. 



Edit: it also seems to turn links into green "X"s. 

Makes the site unusable unless you create an account.


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2016)

It's for "security" reasons, but he hasn't really given us any information on why.


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2016)

So... now I can't quote posts with images properly anymore.
The images are turned into some kind of "linkhl" tag. What is that even?
Has it always been that way and I just didn't notice?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 7, 2016)

Holy shit. From vBulletin to XenForo? 

It's been 10 years since this last change. Well, whatever.


----------



## NO (May 8, 2016)

@Dream
Can't view HVoA media when signed out. Entries/links turn into X's, is this intentional?


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Well... There is an *Internet Stasi *--- with the name Eric Green (I assume a fake name).
> 
> He and his company reports anything based on "some keywords" to Google (Like "episode" ... discussions). That works because Google is a failed system in itself. So I took the messure to make certain forums unviewable & made use of certain censorship.
> 
> So yes, you are not allowed to "discuss" an episode or rather a guest is not allowed to view this for now ~ by the way; so much for "free speech" in the US. It is not my fault and everbody who does not believe it ... I can show the reportings


I understand your concerns, but guests currently don't see some of the most important sections that draw in members, and images are all just "X". That's terrible for the forum in the long run.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (May 9, 2016)

Looks legit!


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Holy shit. From vBulletin to XenForo?
> 
> It's been 10 years since this last change. Well, whatever.


Yes I agree with you  it wasn't necessary

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 9, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Well... There is an *Internet Stasi *--- with the name Eric Green (I assume a fake name).
> 
> He and his company reports anything based on "some keywords" to Google (Like "episode" ... discussions). That works because Google is a failed system in itself. So I took the messure to make certain forums unviewable & made use of certain censorship.
> 
> So yes, you are not allowed to "discuss" an episode or rather a guest is not allowed to view this for now ~ by the way; so much for "free speech" in the US. It is not my fault and everbody who does not believe it ... I can show the reportings



Major sites like reddit can get away with this kind of discussion though, so obviously google doesn't care about the discussion of episodes or anything right? As long as its not a public discussion of illegal shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (May 9, 2016)

So, it's nice that we can see who's viewing a thread, but the "Users Who Have Read This Thread" is kinda awkward. I don't want people in the Arcade to know about my shit taste in games, for example.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Island said:


> So, it's nice that we can see who's viewing a thread, but the "Users Who Have Read This Thread" is kinda awkward. I don't want people in the Arcade to know about my shit taste in games, for example.


I agree with this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 9, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I understand your concerns, but guests currently don't see some of the most important sections that draw in members, and images are all just "X". That's terrible for the forum in the long run.



That's basically guaranteed to kill the forum in a couple of years. People won't join if they can't lurk first.

If it were me I'd rather take the risk that among the thousands of fan-sites this one will not be the one to be sued.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patchouli (May 9, 2016)

Mbxx said:


> Well... There is an *Internet Stasi *--- with the name Eric Green (I assume a fake name).
> 
> He and his company reports anything based on "some keywords" to Google (Like "episode" ... discussions). That works because Google is a failed system in itself. So I took the messure to make certain forums unviewable & made use of certain censorship.
> 
> So yes, you are not allowed to "discuss" an episode or rather a guest is not allowed to view this for now ~ by the way; so much for "free speech" in the US. It is not my fault and everbody who does not believe it ... I can show the reportings


Discussion isn't illegal and is not a reason to be legitimately delisted from Google.

Just make the links and sections public and say fuck that guy. If google gives you shit with reports, just appeal it. This really isn't as big of a deal as you're making it out to be.

The reaction of tucking your tail between your legs and hiding our sections will do far more damage than some idiot reporting the site to Google ever could.

I just see this as like, this guy being like "I'm gonna get this NF site delisted, just you watch". And then you walk into NF's bedroom with a pillow and are like "It can't get delisted if it's dead".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 9, 2016)

Didn't Viz also try to get NF shut down at one point? I distinctly remember Viz trying to do something to this site to boost activity on there own site, but all that happened was a URL change. 

If they couldn't shut it down then, why would they be able to do it now?


----------



## Kishido (May 10, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That's basically guaranteed to kill the forum in a couple of years. People won't join if they can't lurk first.
> 
> If it were me I'd rather take the risk that among the thousands of fan-sites this one will not be the one to be sued.



Yep... If I think back... I would have never joined this forum if not lurking before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Didn't Viz also try to get NF shut down at one point? I distinctly remember Viz trying to do something to this site to boost activity on there own site, but all that happened was a URL change.
> 
> If they couldn't shut it down then, why would they be able to do it now?


They took our name but they never took our soul


----------



## Xiammes (May 10, 2016)

To be honest, I don't think Viz has given up on trying to shut us down, they just don't have the vigor anymore though.


----------



## NO (May 10, 2016)

I never believed Tazmo's skit about Viz wanting to shut down NF because of the domain name. I have never heard of any copyright infringement case like that - Tazmo could've taken it to court and won 10 out of 10 times. 

What probably happened is that Viz offered a shit ton of money for the domain name.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I never believed Tazmo's skit about Viz wanting to shut down NF because of the domain name. I have never heard of any copyright infringement case like that - Tazmo could've taken it to court and won 10 out of 10 times.
> 
> What probably happened is that Viz offered a shit ton of money for the domain name.



Most likely case scenario. Tazmo's a Jew after all..


----------



## Finalbeta (May 11, 2016)

So the new domain was payed and it's not a bug? 
Quite news, maybe it will be indeed usefull


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2016)

Maybe Viz was never really interested in shutting down NF, they just wanted the domain. But they have a bigger leverage over NF than any other fansite, because this is the one site that makes money with piracy. If they actually try to put Tazmo in jail, they will. So Tazmo can do nothing but comply.


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2016)

I don't know what happened exactly...

But can we have the 20 posts per page back?
Thie current amount of posts per page is absolutely atrocious! 

Edit:

Or I can fix that by myself?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 16, 2016)

Hussain said:


> I don't know what happened exactly...
> 
> But can we have the 20 posts per page back?
> Thie current amount of posts per page is absolutely atrocious!
> ...


Someone , so Renzor changed it to 50 per page (why he was convinced without asking other people is odd, IMO), and is now going to (try) to add a plug in that lets you decide the number of posts per page.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 16, 2016)

It seems the original number will be back soon


----------



## Maracunator (May 29, 2016)

It's possible others talked about this issue before, but for quite a while there are cases when doing new posts when the pages get stuck with the overlay and dialog box.

I did a check using Firebug, and this is the error I found that caused the dialog/overlay to be stuck:
TypeError: jQuery.easing[jQuery.easing.def] is not a function

Line 99

After googling for a solution, it looks like the best course of action would be to wrap the Easing code snippet in between these lines:


```
$(document).ready(function() {
//easing code here
});
```
Hope this helps.


----------



## NO (May 30, 2016)

Maracunator said:


> It's possible others talked about this issue before, but for quite a while there are cases when doing new posts when the pages get stuck with the overlay and dialog box.
> 
> I did a check using Firebug, and this is the error I found that caused the dialog/overlay to be stuck:
> TypeError: jQuery.easing[jQuery.easing.def] is not a function
> ...


You have a keen eye. Mbxx and I had an exchange back and forth about this bug (I showed him the firebug console as well) and it's actually a bit strange. Looking at the console, you'd think the .JS file was the problem, but it's not. Basically, there's nothing wrong with XenForo's files. There's something wrong with how it is _transmitted_ (sent back to us)_. _If you downloaded the .JS file from the hosting, it'd look flawless, exactly how XenForo devs intended it to be.

The way NarutoForums.com is setup is that all files get filtered by its ad service DNS. The ad service decides to modify random files to fit its protocol and along the way, xenforo.js gets edited. Because the file is now damaged/edited, a couple of functions are screwed up (like the overlay not going away). I am sure there are more problems, we just haven't discovered them.

Here is xenforo.js after the ad service damages it: 

Here is xenforo.js as it is supposed to be: 

The solution is to use forums.hero-academia.com which is a complete NF.com mirror without the ad service DNS altering how the files are transmitted. It's a pretty terrible solution, of course, but Tazmo is the only person who can change NarutoForums.com's DNS and he hasn't visited the site in a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (May 30, 2016)

That's a pretty good solution, @giantbiceps! Props.


----------



## Rohan (May 30, 2016)

I like the upgrade. Previous layout looked bland to me.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 30, 2016)

XenForo's rating system is the shittiest thing my eyes ever saw on internet


----------



## Maracunator (May 30, 2016)

@jayjay³²: I see, kind of a shame, guess it'll be waiting for Tazmo to reappear to have a permanent solution to this.



giantbiceps said:


> I have a simple solution here:
> -addon for firefox: He turned his snakes into  liquid completely and it didn't take any significant amount of time to do so.
> -or if you use chrome: He turned his snakes into  liquid completely and it didn't take any significant amount of time to do so.
> -Then make a new redirect like this:
> ...



Just tested it on Firefox, unfortunately the error persists when trying to insert videos and images.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 30, 2016)

Maracunator said:


> @jayjay³²: I see, kind of a shame, guess it'll be waiting for Tazmo to reappear to have a permanent solution to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested it on Firefox, unfortunately the error persists when trying to insert videos and images.



That's a shame, it works perfectly for me so far (also firefox), inserting images and youtube vids is very smooth.
Would you try editing it like below then ctrl+f5 to force a cache refresh ?


@jayjay³² Did you try ?


----------



## NO (May 30, 2016)

I tried both of your settings, it didn't seem to work.


----------



## giantbiceps (May 30, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I tried both of your settings, it didn't seem to work.


Yeah man, That method is not working for anymore me after i closed FF and login again 

Appreantly it's not because of the xenforo.js file. Nothing is wrong with that file, it's because of the narutoforums domain.

Narutoforums.com -> it loads  and 

On forums.hero-academia.com it only loads 

So i did some google and tried this solution: 

Basically i included  right after 


And it works 100%, tested it a few time.


----------



## NO (May 31, 2016)

That's actually a clever solution, I'll try it out. @giantbiceps

However, I still think it's because of xenforo.js.  Here's why: You mentioned that after including jQuery UI on the NF domain it started working, right? If you look at , it's got jQuery UI packaged in it. Within , jQuery UI is missing. So, by adding jQuery UI somewhere within the page, it can reach the functions it needs. 

Good investigative work, hopefully that investigative work extends to Zoro's feats since you're clearly sleeping on them.


----------



## giantbiceps (May 31, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> That's actually a clever solution, I'll try it out. @giantbiceps
> 
> However, I still think it's because of xenforo.js.  Here's why: You mentioned that after including jQuery UI on the NF domain it started working, right? If you look at , it's got jQuery UI packaged in it. Within , jQuery UI is missing. So, by adding jQuery UI somewhere within the page, it can reach the functions it needs.
> 
> Good investigative work, hopefully that investigative work extends to Zoro's feats since you're clearly sleeping on them.



Haha, it seems like the jquery from googleapi is required on the NF domain is because of the "ezoic" ads 

Adding these shitty ads url to your adblocker SEEMS to solve the problem without the need to add the jquery ui lib. None of these links are loaded on forums.hero-academia btw 

```
||ajax.googleapis.com^$domain=narutoforums.com
*/ezoic/
||narutoforums.com/utilcave_com/*
```

You should check it out, it works for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Weapon (May 31, 2016)

lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 1, 2016)

where is sasuke blue skin you slack-jawed windowlickers


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 1, 2016)

I want to try that too


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

okay, patch erased my progress on the skin i was editing previously so i have to restart basically 

OR MAYBE NOT

i don't know BUT I'M TRYING OKAY


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

we're a terrible team btw don't ever put us together as some coding duo it will just be utter chaos


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 3, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK PATCH, denying her the orgasms I promised, jesus this spite.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 3, 2016)

This story sounds oddly familiar for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

okay folks sasuke skin is back on track and i made great progress with it previously and he did NOT delete all my work as i thought he did he just fucked up on the settings 

adorable


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This story sounds oddly familiar for some reason.


thats because you were there when i was screaming bloody murder at him when we kept overwriting eachothers codes from the last time


----------



## Dante (Jun 3, 2016)

i agree
patch is pretty damn adorable alright


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 3, 2016)

Trinity said:


> thats because you were there when i was screaming bloody murder at him when we kept overwriting eachothers codes from the last time


If I go looking will I find similar chat logs this time?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

y..

m-maybe


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

update: for the first time i didnt have the strong burning desire to sock him in his face as we were working together


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 3, 2016)

Trinity said:


> update: for the first time i didnt have the strong burning desire to sock him in his face as we were working together


I'm gonna kill every single person you reply to here.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 3, 2016)

update #2: [5:10:27 PM] kill two autists with one meme: oh god its so much code i wanna vomit

starting to hate him again


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 3, 2016)

I dunno Trin you sounds more broken instead of raging this time.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 4, 2016)

post code


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2016)

Progress on Akatsuki.

Probably gotta replace the banner. This lazy upscale may be a bit tall. 

That and the whole alleged reason it was taken down originally was copyright issues. Might be best to swap out the banner to avoid that, assuming it was even copyright stuff and not ad related. Ain't nobody copyrighting color palettes. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NO (Jun 4, 2016)

If the upscale makes it look low quality, then get on photoshop and apply a Surface Blur. ^_^


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 4, 2016)

or use the black magic that is waifu2x

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jun 4, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> waifu2x


Impressive.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2016)

Nighty said:


> post code


<style>
{
color: #FFF;
background-color: autistproof;
}
</style>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2016)

if you finished autistsuki skin before sasuke blue i might dismember your family members' limbs and throw them into quicksand while leaving a crumb trail of their flesh for hungry coyotes to find


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2016)

oh no i'm so SCARED i guess i won't add extra time and be extra slow about working on this skin now in order to spite you!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2016)

i will actually step on you


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2016)

Bully the dwarf


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2016)

no, i am not reznor. reznor is Me


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2016)

that's not a glitch i removed the names so you guys dont pull a nighty


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 5, 2016)

also, while i'm here, how do you guys feel about reverting back to verdana for the font? 

you know, this baby:


now with 100% more nostalgia. open sans is easier on the eyes and is optimized for both desktop and mobile viewing. so it really just comes down to if you guys prefer form over function. verdana is a hideous font, but it also gives that nice vb3 feel some of you miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 5, 2016)

ugh no verdana


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 6, 2016)

oh thank god one of you spoke up because i didnt wanna revert back to verdana either


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 6, 2016)

Trinity said:


> that's not a glitch i removed the names so you guys dont pull a nighty





the names are already in patchys post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2016)

function > form

any day of the week

anyone who argues otherwise should consider scarfing down a mouthful of battery acid


----------



## Robin (Jun 6, 2016)

so can someone explain for mere mortals how to fix the dialog box being stuck? step by step in "click on the FF button to launch the FF browser" kinda fashion


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2016)

Robin said:


> so can someone explain for mere mortals how to fix the dialog box being stuck? step by step in "click on the FF button to launch the FF browser" kinda fashion


Dialog box?


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 6, 2016)

COOL

thank you for being outstanding citizens and not voting for verdana. verdana is very bad and painful to look at. OPEN SANS ALL THE WAY chant it with me

anyway gonna work on skins later today


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 6, 2016)

Robin said:


> so can someone explain for mere mortals how to fix the dialog box being stuck? step by step in "click on the FF button to launch the FF browser" kinda fashion


check the faq


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> check the faq


No. -.-


Robin said:


> so can someone explain for mere mortals how to fix the dialog box being stuck? step by step in "click on the FF button to launch the FF browser" kinda fashion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks, JJ that works


----------



## Catamount (Jun 7, 2016)

I was wondering if it's possible to add "To the Top/Top/Up" button to the mobile skin, cause on mobile it's a pain to scroll the thread page.
Maybe transparent, appearing either after the last post or in every post. This works on many forums and it's rather comfortable.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 7, 2016)

Where the fuck is the log in panel?

Always have to use log in for reply link to get it


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 7, 2016)

the massive button that says sign up now


----------



## Kishido (Jun 7, 2016)

Not showing up at Firefox...

Or is it because I block ads that the admin can't earn money by this clusterfuck?


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 7, 2016)

neither of those are the issue, i use both



showing default skin since orange literally has a button that says log in


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> the massive button that says sign up now



Is that the only way to log in. What about on the phone cause i dont see it when im on my phone.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Is that the only way to log in. What about on the phone cause i dont see it when im on my phone.


scroll down and you'll see it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

Sakuya said:


> scroll down and you'll see it



Thanks will check the next time i log in on it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2016)

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

SASUKE BLUE SKIN WHERE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2016)

admittedly i only have a few minor tweaks 

i told u id move slow 2 spite u


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 22, 2016)

finished tweaking 
almost ready 4 use


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 23, 2016)

when?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates 

Akatsuki skin's done, just waiting on image stuff. I think Trin is done with Sasuke, also waiting on image stuff.

Currently working on SJ Heroes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 11, 2016)

awesome


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 14, 2016)

It's been like 3 months m8s, Sauce skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 14, 2016)

zzz


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 14, 2016)

i forgot what patch told me but he keeps changing shit on me
if i had powers i would've uploaded both myself


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 14, 2016)

you have power over dis dick.


----------



## Amol (Sep 7, 2016)

Am I the only one who has problem of small typing box(or whatever it is called) ?
I legit can only see two sentences at a time. Makes it real hard to write big post or do cut/paste.
I use Samsung Galaxy smartphone and Opera browser. Though I tried other phones and browsers too but still way too small box.
And why can't I see poll result in same place where poll was?
One has to click every poll choice to see names of posters who voted  and for that one has to go down after every single click on poll choice to see the result.
It way too convoluted method to see the poll. VB had better system for poll. It only needed one click to see the result.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2016)

on pc the box resizes itself to make your entire post visible to an extent, if you're writing like 10k words then you're fucked but if you're just typing an average post like the one you just did then the text box should be big enough for you.

I'll go check on my phone but I don't remember being inconvenienced by this myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Sep 7, 2016)

Nighty said:


> on pc the box resizes itself to make your entire post visible to an extent, if you're writing like 10k words then you're fucked but if you're just typing an average post like the one you just did then the text box should be big enough for you.
> 
> I'll go check on my phone but I don't remember being inconvenienced by this myself


I only access NF by mobile.
And no matter which browser I use i can only see two lines at a time.
Well two and half.
Dunno what is the problem.
I used to have quite big box in VB.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 7, 2016)

Amol said:


> I only access NF by mobile.
> And no matter which browser I use i can only see two lines at a time.
> Well two and half.
> Dunno what is the problem.
> I used to have quite big box in VB.



I checked and my phone doesn't do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2016)

Amol said:


> I only access NF by mobile.
> And no matter which browser I use i can only see two lines at a time.
> Well two and half.
> Dunno what is the problem.
> I used to have quite big box in VB.



Which skin are you using?  Which mobile browser as well?


----------



## Amol (Sep 8, 2016)

Dream said:


> Which skin are you using?  Which mobile browser as well?


Default Original v1 Dark.
Opera.
Though I tried other browsers too like UC .


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2016)

Try using other skins and let me know what happens.


----------



## Amol (Sep 9, 2016)

Dream said:


> Try using other skins and let me know what happens.


Tried klk, sasuke, akatsuki and orange beta.
No change in box size. Still small.
I don't think it is skin problem.
It is xenoforo problem because on VB days I had same mobile, same browser and big typing box.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2016)

Amol said:


> Tried klk, sasuke, akatsuki and orange beta.
> No change in box size. Still small.
> I don't think it is skin problem.
> It is xenoforo problem because on VB days I had same mobile, same browser and big typing box.



Hm.  Are you using the  url or the narutoforums url?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 9, 2016)

could be low resolution problem if he's talking about the original samsung galaxy
since that's a fucking relic


----------



## Amol (Sep 11, 2016)

Dream said:


> Hm.  Are you using the  url or the narutoforums url?


I use the mirror, the hero academia one.
Though I get same problem is in both.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

I dont have those issues either when i use my mobile and i have a samsung galaxy 6.


----------

